# SKRUBBES vs Kaiser Geberstange



## Dominic09 (27. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne eine mobile Geberstange kaufen. Ich hatte zuvor eine Geberstange von Condor doch diese hat mich nicht begeistert und finde ich absolut sch***.
Nun möchte ich mir ein hochwertiges Modell anschaffen und bin auf zwei Hersteller gestoßen.

Einmal die Skrubbes Edelstahlgeberstangen vom Echolotzentrum Paderborn und dann noch die Kaiser Edelstahlgeberstangen.

Skrubbes:








						SKRUBBES Edelstahl Geberstange "Speed v2 PLUS" / Neu / Noch stabiler
					

Komplett aus Edelstahl mit trowalisierter Oberfläche 110cm Länge der Stange Stange kippbar mit doppelter Scherenmechanik Mehr Klemmweite - jetzt 12cm




					www.echolotzentrum.de
				




Kaiser








						Geberstange KED
					

Geberstange aus Edelstahl Die Geberstange wird ohne Geberkonsole und ohne Monitorhalter geliefert. Passende Konsole bitte mitbestellen.…




					www.kaiser-edelstahl-design.de
				





Hat jemand Erfahrung mit eines der beiden Modelle gemacht oder besitzt gar einer eine Stange von den Herstellern?

Aus meinen Gefühl heraus sagt mir die Skrubbes Geberstange etwas mehr zu, was ich allerdings klasse finde ist, dass die Kaiser Geberstange ein Zahnring besitzt, der die Stange auch bei hohen Fahrtgeschwindigkeiten noch sicher hält. Der Hersteller wirbt mit bis zu 40km/h ! Die Skrubbes hat leider kein Zahnring.

Wie sieht es bei der Skrubbes aus, hat da jemand Erfahrung wie sie sich verhält bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten?


Über jedes Feedback wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Dezember 2019)

Hi, ich habe die Skrubbes und bin sehr zufrieden. Mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten habe ich sie aber noch nicht gestestet.


----------

